# just a rant



## Combat_Medic (Jun 30, 2011)

So today we had a battalion awards formation.  They were awarding bat. coins, army achievement medels and army commendation medels.  Well we stand in formation forever (as anyone that has ever served can tell you).  I finally get called up and the LTC pins my AAM and gives me a coin.  I'm feeling pretty good as I march off.  They have us march behind the formation and there is a SSG standing behind the formation collecting all the medels.  He asks for mine and I said I thought we got to keep them.  "Nope.  The battalion didn't have enough so we borrowed these from another battalion.  But you can buy one at clothing and sales."   Outstanding, just another day in the army.


----------



## boingo (Jul 6, 2011)

That is too funny!:rofl:  I  hope you at least got a certificate with orders, it would be nice to have it show up on your DD 214 at the end of your stay.


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! wow that sucks for you, are you active or reserve? I'm in the reserve and got my AAM and they never told me to give it back. That's just sad lol...


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice to see my brother's unit isnt the only backwards acting one. He got a letter the other day that he was being recommended for discharge due to having too many unexcused abscenses. Thing is he hasnt missed any drills and the sign in sheets support that along with his NCOs.. The active LT just got lazy and didnt submit the rosters to battalion.


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sadly to say, but that's how the army reserve works. My promotion packet was put in 2 years ago, and then right when I was getting out in less than a year. It went through, even though im eligible for E5, I got less than a year left in service and so they can't promote me. Even though I put my packet in 2 years ago! Army reserve works slow...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

We did the same thing with awards. We also promote those we don't trust with patient care (hence, our brigade's E-5s actually believe that a diminished BP is the only sign of dehydration, etc).


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2011)

*Our base FD dep chief said heroism was part of the job*

so no medals beyond the automatic good-boy ribbons.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> so no medals beyond the automatic good-boy ribbons.



Of course part of the problem with fire fighting and EMS is generally the "heroes" are "heroes" for getting themselves into situations that they shouldn't be in.


----------



## firetender (Jul 9, 2011)

*To our Warriors, Thank You!*

I appreciate warriors, and mind you, this is coming from someone who has vehemently opposed every war we, the US, has been involved in in my lifetime. And I especially appreciate warriors when those who are supposed to appreciate them most don't. 

Warriors make sense. The people who put them into war don't.


----------



## hk531971 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just sad man, the CO should have gone and bought them from the exchange, that is just BS to make you give them back.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 10, 2011)

hahahahahaahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha sorry but that is funny, and sadly i can see it happening


----------

